# bunny poops in my bed



## mitchell8684 (Jan 8, 2011)

my bunny only goes poo in 2 places... her litter box, and my bed! what can i do to keep her from doing this? i have no possible way to keep her off of the bed, since i dont like keeping her locked up, its not like she is pooping anywhere else, just these 2 places... any suggestions?


----------



## maxysmummy (Jan 13, 2011)

wash your bedlinnen thoroughly to get her scent off it and spray with vinegar.


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Jan 13, 2011)

The above, and find a way to keep her off of it.


----------



## Bunny parents (Jan 13, 2011)

If you can't block her from going onto your bed. Use something to cover your bed, such as a plastic cover. I used a plactice shower curtain. My girl used to poop on my bed too. But after spaying, she stopped doing so. Cleaning bunny's scent with vinegar is the best choice for me. No matter how good you think you can get rid of her smell, she still can smell it.  That little nose can smell things wa better than us. Is your girl spayed ? She might do that to claim that the bed is hers, or to let you know that you're hers.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 13, 2011)

all the above plus maybe add a litter box--we have several at strategic points that are inside of cardboard boxes with holes cut through for egress.


----------



## MsBunBun (Jan 20, 2011)

I am actually having the same problem, my bun poops a lot in the litterbox... and once he jumps onto my bed he lets loose on there too. I cant find a way to keep him off my bed though, any suggestions?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jan 24, 2011)

The plasticy-fleece type thermal sheet that you often find in hotel rooms is a good catcher of poops and fuzz and piddle. 
Somehow, pee just sits on top of the blanket and doesn't penetrate onto my bed. 
Any time that the bunnies are anywhere near the couch/bed, those sheets are on. That way, It is just an easy wash n fold after somebun has had an accident. 

All 3 of my rabbits are speutered, but still manage to let a few poops go. Guess they want to move into my bed  "MINE!"


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jan 25, 2011)

poops are nothin..its the peeps that id be worried about....

flip the mattress over and either buy another set of sheets ,,or bleach ,or vinegar wash ur existing ones...u gotta do all this at the same time...so everything is FRESH and new...
also dont put ur pillows on the bed as a trial after u do this change..she prob wont poop on it until u put the pillows back..as much as we THINK that we are clean when we sleep..we really sweat their the most...thats why bunnies poop and pee on couches or beds ...cuz weve already left OUR scent there the most...so they think its ok to leave THEIRS.
good luck ..and just be happy ur not dealing with pee in ur bed


----------

